# Sustanon 250 Problems, Overall advice needed



## mccfinfan (Apr 4, 2010)

Brand new to the forum, I looked around old post and couldnt find anything that directly pertained to my Problems, so I apologize if this has already been covered. Also id really like direct advice as a have a few questions.


I just started my second cycle of Sust 250 last week at 1ml/week, with my last cycle having been over a year ago. My first cycle I saw some great gains, but stopped 4 1/2 weeks in because I got a fight offer and had to drop the added weight (Normally 155lbs, bulked up to 170lbs, and have fought my whole life at 145lbs). Needless to say I got some unwanted side effects from dropping abruptly (Decreased libido, acne, test Shrink, etc).

Moving on to my questions/problems.

1.) The Day after my IM Injections, I have extreme pain at the sight of injection(Alternating from L to R Butt cheeks)! I feel like there is a lump in my butt that is beyond painfull to where im literally limping for 3-4 days! I work as a Paramedic on a ALS Ambulance and I know im IMing correctly, so thats not the problem. This happens EVERYTIME, both the 5 shots I did a year ago, and the 1 shot this week. And completely different Sust250 was obtained from different labs, same results.

2.) I feel very sick the day after, and it last 4-5 days. I feel like im running a fever, and am very hot to the touch. And my overall health I just feel sick, like a mild flu! However I do notice a difference when I can get over a Gallon of water in a day, the Fever seems not so severe but none the less present. Again, this happens EVERYTIME and has happened with 2 different Sust250 from 2 different Labs.

Are these normal Side Effects???

Also, I have 5ml Of Decca (Id have to check the mg), should I try and use this or not even bother with it as its not enought o effeicently work? I thought maybe take 1/2ML a week over 10 weeks with the Sust250. 

Id really like some overall Advice on how I should take Sust250 (When, How many ML/Week, do I need to take Nolvadex, what do I need after, etc).

If someone could take some time to help me out and give me the rundown/templete on exactly what I should be doing and get me squared away you would have no idea how much it would be appreciated and how much youd be helping someone out! Thank You very much to anyone that replies!!!


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 5, 2010)

You got sus flu! Why not run e or cyp with dbol?


----------



## Osborn (Apr 5, 2010)

no promoting


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone is cooking spam on these threads


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> You got sus flu! Why not run e or cyp with dbol?




Honestly I just never was exposed to anything else. I used to manage a fight gym, and of course we had a Weight room and PT was being done on the side, and our head PT guy recomended Sus and said it was the best (He looked the part so I didnt question it). Now I have 20ml of Sus250 and between the Site pain and the Sickness life sucks!!! lol

But there is a common side effect known as the 'Sus Flu'???

Aside from the problems, can anybody give me some other advice on how I should be doing it and if I should even bother with the 5ml I have of Decca?? 
Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

Osborn said:


> go get some cypiobolic from Asia pharma that world-pharma.org have on sale now!



What is that? Will it help with the negative SE im having???


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive read alot on here of people recomending at least 500mg/week. Can any 'experts' or experienced users clarify for me please? If so, should I break it up into 2-250mg shots/week or 1-500mg shots/week? 

Im worried if I get sick off 250, whats 500 gonna feel like!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 5, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Someone is cooking spam on these threads


 

fixed


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

No replies??? Thanks guys! Lol


----------



## downtown (Apr 5, 2010)

Take benadryl everyday while on, also 250mgs of sust is worthless, your basically shuting down your test production for maybe 50mgs more than what you product a week, you need 500mgs, split the dose : monday & thursday.  The benadryl will help with the sick feeling.

BTW there is no such thing as sust flu or test flu, its an allergic reaction to the solvents in the gear, which the benadryl will help with.


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

downtown said:


> Take benadryl everyday while on, also 250mgs of sust is worthless, your basically shuting down your test production for maybe 50mgs more than what you product a week, you need 500mgs, split the dose : monday & thursday.  The benadryl will help with the sick feeling.
> 
> BTW there is no such thing as sust flu or test flu, its an allergic reaction to the solvents in the gear, which the benadryl will help with.




I had read that before that 250mg was not enough, then i read that more than 250mg starting is toxic to your liver. 

So 25-mg Twice/week on mom & Wed, and just take benadryl everyday? I'll give it a shot, I def appreciate the advice! Any comments on the 5ml of Decca I have? Is it worth taking a 1/2ml a week with  the Sust? No sure if its worth the trouble. Thanks again!


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

downtown said:


> Take benadryl everyday while on, also 250mgs of sust is worthless, your basically shuting down your test production for maybe 50mgs more than what you product a week, you need 500mgs, split the dose : monday & thursday.  The benadryl will help with the sick feeling.
> 
> BTW there is no such thing as sust flu or test flu, its an allergic reaction to the solvents in the gear, which the benadryl will help with.




Also, do you think my body will eventually stop feeling so sick or build up an immunity to the Solvents???


----------



## downtown (Apr 5, 2010)

^ Ya you will eventually adjust, its just a new substance in your body.  Also Sust is just test with a bunch of different esters ( hence why the amount of active is so low)  and is not toxic.  

As for the deca, you dont have enough to get any result from it so i would just keep it till you get more.


----------



## bigrene (Apr 5, 2010)

You should take your deca 1/2cc a week so you can run  it for alittle bit Im running right now sus 500mg every week 375mg of deca week  doin great that way it will give you an extra kick since your only doing 250 a week of sus.Try doublin up once you feel better if you can that way those 20ml will run  you 10 weeks pretty suffice


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 5, 2010)

bigrene said:


> You should take your deca 1/2cc a week so you can run  it for alittle bit Im running right now sus 500mg every week 375mg of deca week  doin great that way it will give you an extra kick since your only doing 250 a week of sus.Try doublin up once you feel better if you can that way those 20ml will run  you 10 weeks pretty suffice



Thanks for the advice!

Any comment on that Downtown?


Also, what do I need as far as Nolvadex or anything goes?? Thanks!


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> You got sus flu! Why not run e or cyp with dbol?


 
Guys read and study up on sust, THE SHIT SUX, short and long esters, who needs that , to many sides, flu, ripps muscles, running this product alone , Iv never gotten to much from it, human or ugl. Stick with test c or e wait on the c or e to kick in with the long estaers , if not take prop for a few weeks then hit the c or e, well worth the wait and more quality gains.


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 6, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Guys read and study up on sust, THE SHIT SUX, short and long esters, who needs that , to many sides, flu, ripps muscles, running this product alone , Iv never gotten to much from it, human or ugl. Stick with test c or e wait on the c or e to kick in with the long estaers , if not take prop for a few weeks then hit the c or e, well worth the wait and more quality gains.




Welding C,
I completely agree that these side effects are def not worth any production I get. Did my second shot in the shoulder yesterday afternoon, and I woke up burning with a fever and shaking in the middle of the night, and my shoulder hurts so bad I cant raise my arm.


Tell me though, if I could obtain what you recomended, could I jump right into it now??? As in stop the Sustanon today and start right up on Test C or E???

Anyways, please respond back, and I appreciate the advice!! Thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 6, 2010)

mccfinfan said:


> Welding C,
> I completely agree that these side effects are def not worth any production I get. Did my second shot in the shoulder yesterday afternoon, and I woke up burning with a fever and shaking in the middle of the night, and my shoulder hurts so bad I cant raise my arm.
> 
> 
> ...



WM is right, he hit the nail on the head.  You don't really want more than one ester of test working at the same time.  Those who "know", don't use sust unless it's in excess of 1mg/ew.  

The only time we mix test is during the front or tail end of a cycle as we want our blood plasma levels to remain consistent the entire time.  As far as test C and test E go, get whatever is cheaper as they are both very similar and will yield the same results.  Good luck!


/V


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 6, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> WM is right, he hit the nail on the head.  You don't really want more than one ester of test working at the same time.  Those who "know", don't use sust unless it's in excess of 1mg/ew.
> 
> The only time we mix test is during the front or tail end of a cycle as we want our blood plasma levels to remain consistent the entire time.  As far as test C and test E go, get whatever is cheaper as they are both very similar and will yield the same results.  Good luck!
> 
> ...



Victor, thanks for your reply.

But im not quite sure if you answered the question I had. Is it ok to go right from the Sust to the Test??? Ive only had 500mg of Sust total divided into two shots in 8 days. 

Also, I have 5ml (not sure the mg id have to check) Of Decca. Should I bother throwing that in with my cycle??? I had just thought I could throw an extra 1/2 ML per shot of that for an addition boost. But I dont wanna throw my system around if its not gonna do anything.

I originally took the 5ml of Decc by itself last summer to help my joints and overall performance for a upcoming fight I had, but I had had loss of libido (Go limp mid stroke), back acne, and felt sluggish. I later learned your supposed to take Decca with some sort of test.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 6, 2010)

mccfinfan said:


> Victor, thanks for your reply.
> 
> But im not quite sure if you answered the question I had. Is it ok to go right from the Sust to the Test??? Ive only had 500mg of Sust total divided into two shots in 8 days.
> 
> Also, I have 5ml (not sure the mg id have to check) Of Decca. Should I bother throwing that in with my cycle???



Keep the deca for another time, IMHO.  I can't give you specific advice because I don't know more of your stats...age, bf%, height, diet, previous AAS experience, etc.  All these are important factors that need to be taken into consideration when seeking advice.  Also, the deca you have can be dosed at 50mg/ml or up to 400mg/ml...so it all depends.  

That aside, yes...you can go from sust to a single ester test.  Many of us will often use some sust to front a single ester test cycle because of the shorter acting esters it contains.  It would be wiser to use prop or susp, but I often see guys using sust if they manage to come across it really cheap and decide to use that instead.  I avoid it like the plague.  

Since you have it, you can take some along side test e or c for the first few weeks, or drop the sust all together and simply stick to one test.  In your case, the latter sounds best due to your sides.  Your call.  Good luck.

/V


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 7, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Keep the deca for another time, IMHO.  I can't give you specific advice because I don't know more of your stats...age, bf%, height, diet, previous AAS experience, etc.  All these are important factors that need to be taken into consideration when seeking advice.  Also, the deca you have can be dosed at 50mg/ml or up to 400mg/ml...so it all depends.
> 
> That aside, yes...you can go from sust to a single ester test.  Many of us will often use some sust to front a single ester test cycle because of the shorter acting esters it contains.  It would be wiser to use prop or susp, but I often see guys using sust if they manage to come across it really cheap and decide to use that instead.  I avoid it like the plague.
> 
> ...



Victor, thanks again for replying and the advice!

My numbers: 24 years old. 5'10 150lbs. about 7-10 BF%, benching 245lbs right now and can do about 30 consecutive pull ups, and can run 2 miles in 10min (I know doesnt mean shit). Ive done one cycle of Sust 250 at 1ml/week that I stopped after 5 weeks because I got a fight scheduled and needed to lose the added weight. The cycle screwed me up bad stopping abruptly and I looked like I didnt have any definition or muscle tone. I literally just stopped eating and did nothing but cardio for 2 weeks to cut the 15lbs of muscle I had. 

Ive since stopped fighting and am just interested in bulking up to 185lbs. Ive always had to keep my weight low and have never been above 165lbs. 

You can see a pic of me after weigh ins when I stopped the cycle abruptly and just destroyed my muscles by running in 90 degree weather with trash bags on and not eating. Just google my name, XXX.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude, dont bare your anabolic steroid-taking soul on the internet . . that's just plain retarded. Edit your post, remove you're godam name at least.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 7, 2010)

mccfinfan said:


> Victor, thanks again for replying and the advice!
> 
> My numbers: 24 years old. 5'10 150lbs. about 7-10 BF%, benching 245lbs right now and can do about 30 consecutive pull ups, and can run 2 miles in 10min (I know doesnt mean shit). Ive done one cycle of Sust 250 at 1ml/week that I stopped after 5 weeks because I got a fight scheduled and needed to lose the added weight. The cycle screwed me up bad stopping abruptly and I looked like I didnt have any definition or muscle tone. I literally just stopped eating and did nothing but cardio for 2 weeks to cut the 15lbs of muscle I had.
> 
> ...



WOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!

I am assuming that you are new to ANABOLIC boards as well as using compounds. Homey, PLEASE go and remove your name, and NEVER, EVER do that again. Just so you know, places like this are sometimes great places to network with guys that got the game locked, it is also a stalk'n place for the FEDs just to take a lil peek every now and then.Homey ,perhaps you did'nt notice buts it's BANNERS as to where to order ILLEGAL DRUGS , THINK !!!!!! Since you are new, Ima give this much game on this topic, Weldingman & Vic both gave you a solid word. REAL TALK. Now some more real talk Sus is the shit....................if you are interested in change'n gender. 

PEACE and LOVE


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2010)

The Capt is a Fed . . all you bitches are busted. Send ALL gears to: 
1 Dunghill Mansion, Bumfk, Kentucky 90210


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 7, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> The Capt is a Fed . . all you bitches are busted. Send ALL gears to:
> 1 Dunghill Mansion, Bumfk, Kentucky 90210


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 7, 2010)

mccfinfan said:


> Victor, thanks again for replying and the advice!
> 
> My numbers: 5'10 150lbs.



You are far to thin, I know that's not what you want to hear but it's the truth.

You don't need anabolics, you need to work on your diet.  The best advice I can give you is to EAT EAT EAT.  Oh, and EAT!

/V

I'm going to remove your name from your post.  Listen to the boys above.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 7, 2010)

I am the light and the way


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I doubt the Feds are gonna kick in my door over the 20ml of Sust I have in my medicine cabinet, but none the less, duelly noted and I definetly won't post it again. I go on the Net only as needed and don't hang around on forums or regularly visit web sites, too damn busy for that.

Anyways

Victor, I know I'm too damn skinny. Lol My diet is something I'm really trying hard to work on. I've been taking Protien shakes 4 times daily totaling 160grams, as soon as I wake up, after noon, right before bed, and in the middle of the night. I also started eating like crazy everytime I get a chance (Though it's hard working 12 & 24 hour shifts on an ALS Ambulance). I've probably double my normal food intake (which isn't saying alot). I've been so used to keeping my weight down my whole life (Wrestled in High school, Was on the All Army boxing team, and have done MMA for 3 years since I got out). But after a 3rd shoulder surgery my fight career is over. So I wanna get heavy into weight lifting/body building.

I was told Test will greatly improve your desire to eat due to the added testosterone levels. I wish there was someway of posting Before and after pics. 

It may be in my head, but after only 10 days and two shots, I do feel like I'm putting on muscle. I probably would credit that to the added food/protien.


Last question for you Victor.

What else should I be taking with my cycle? Should I add a supplement like Creatine? Ive wheats contradicting reports. Some say I should wait untill I stop to minimize losses after. Also, do I need Nolvadex or another similar product? 


Again, thanks for all the advice. If it was in person I'd buy you a couple beers!


----------



## downtown (Apr 7, 2010)

ya u need the nolva for your pct. creatine, glutamine, and bcaa's will be a great aid to you at this point in the game.


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 8, 2010)

downtown said:


> ya u need the nolva for your pct. creatine, glutamine, and bcaa's will be a great aid to you at this point in the game.



So your saying take the creatine with the cycle? I already take glutamine.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 8, 2010)

Drop the glutamine. If your diet is in check you are getting more than enough!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2010)

mccfinfan said:


> I doubt the Feds are gonna kick in my door over the 20ml of Sust I have in my medicine cabinet, but none the less, duelly noted and I definetly won't post it again. I go on the Net only as needed and don't hang around on forums or regularly visit web sites, too damn busy for that.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> ...



Both creatine and whey will help you along with several other supplements.  Best used while on cycle.  You will need nolva or clomid for PCT, HCG to prevent TA while on cycle.  And above all, an AI would help and go a long way.

But going back to what I said, I really think you should work harder on your diet and hold off on the juice.  Do you know what your daily caloric and protein intake are like?  Post em up.  Diet has to be perfect before you start or else you will be wasting time, money, and good gear.

/V


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 19, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Both creatine and whey will help you along with several other supplements.  Best used while on cycle.  You will need nolva or clomid for PCT, HCG to prevent TA while on cycle.  And above all, an AI would help and go a long way.
> 
> But going back to what I said, I really think you should work harder on your diet and hold off on the juice.  Do you know what your daily caloric and protein intake are like?  Post em up.  Diet has to be perfect before you start or else you will be wasting time, money, and good gear.
> 
> /V




Ill moniter and write down everything I eat for the next week to give you an accurate diet.

ANOTHER PROBLEM THOUGH!!!!

I took my 4th shot (2 1/2 weeks in), and I once again got ridiculously sick! I IM'd around 3pm in my L Butt check, correctly with a brand new sterile needle/syringe (Even decon the top of the bottle before I stick it like I do at work), waited 90 min, worked out, had an awesome workout lifting like an animal with crazy pumps. Then about at 9-10pm I start feeling feverish, and my skin is burning hot (To the point my fiance wont sleep in the same bed cause I throw so much heat), and for the next 48 hours I have the worst Flu known to man!!! I missed work and school. 3/4 shots ive gotten really sick, with the 3rd shot only mildly sick. Im supposed to 

Im about ready to discontinue the cycle, but if I wasnt puking my guts out 2-3 days out of every week id be making good gains. And I dont have access to any Nolvadex or off cycle products now.

Also, my body temp is always ridiculously hot and I have to take about 8 Acetameniphen a day to keep it down.

HAS ANYBODY EVER HEARD OF THIS BEFORE??? 

Somebody please shed some light on whats going on. As always, thanks to anyone who helps!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 19, 2010)

Havent heard about all that specifically sorry. But a little advice Your on gear and so your already stressing your liver DONT take acetaminaphin.  It stresses your liver too. use ibroprofen instead.   Number one cause of acute Liver failure in the US is acetaminophen toxicity.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2010)

sounds like a rough ride man. Quit the cycle, do your PCT and re-think your training goals and strategy.


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 21, 2010)

Capt, Since I'm in the begining of my cycle, do you think I'll be ok just quitting cold turkey??

I'm gonna give it one more shot, in about 10min ironically. I'm gonna try and get down a whole 1.5-2 Gallons of water between now and tonight, as it seems to help with the sickness. I'll let you know how I feel tomorrow and Friday. 

As always, thanks for the advice and help guys, it's much appreciated!


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, I'm officially Stopping my cycle! I hung in there as long as I could, but after almost 3 weeks of getting sick as hell, I'm throwing in the towel. I went back and read what people recomended, but no definitive answers.

My Question: I have access to Propaniate, Test C and E. What should I buy? And how much should my skinny ass be taking?

Again, as always, much much appreciated to anyone who replies with helpful info. Victor, Capt, Welding C thanks for the advice already!


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 28, 2010)

Test C,shorter esther allow to be able to handle side effects better,500mg ew with an AI and pct for after.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

Test Cyp is not a short ester bro


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 28, 2010)

What about Propaniate?? That's the most readily available Steroid I have access to. The other 2 I'd have to wait 10-14 days.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

mccfinfan said:


> What about Propaniate?? That's the most readily available Steroid I have access to. The other 2 I'd have to wait 10-14 days.


 
you're going to cry like a little bitch pinning prop 

Ask your guy for NeoVar, take 6 caps a day. You'll be the most Jackedest notBig at the YMCA


----------



## mccfinfan (Apr 28, 2010)

Capt,

the guy I get it from said the same thing about prop, said it hurts like a bitch and you'll have a wad of peanut butter in your muscle.

Not sure what your other advice was. I went ahead and got test EQ, ive heard it will increase your apetite as well. I read that some people take sust before starting Test C, so I imagine I'll be fine.

Even with the 48 hour flu after every shot I've taken, I've gained 7lbs and my Bench is 100lbs over My body weight (255). I'll try and post some before and after pics once I make some real gains. My goal is 175lbs, I'm sick of being a skinny as fuck. My biggest thing is eating, I literally have the stomach of a 6 month old baby. Since about 13yo, I've always watched what I ate and even went 2-3 days without eating before weigh in for states or nationals. 

Anyways, thanks for the advice!   

Even being sick


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

if you cant fit much food in, just eat more often champ. Think high calorie foods like natty PB, olive oil, pastas, whole milk etc etc

good luck


----------



## bigmoonz (May 25, 2010)

'm 6'1" and weigh 185 lbs and im 22 yrs old. I've been lifting for about a year and a half now. i just purchased 10 amps of sustanon 250. i had an easy chance to get it and just cudnt pass it up. I've been reading about all different cycles to take it but I was wondering if anybody had any cycles that they've done and saw good gains from it and I'm wondering what type of gains I could expect to see from that cycle. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2010)

start a new thread,


----------



## bigmoonz (May 25, 2010)

i was trying to start a new thread but i cant figure out how to do it


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2010)

10 amps is only half the amount you need - you aint got enough for a cycle


----------



## jbird chris (May 28, 2011)

im taking sus 250 500mgs a week my first cycle after second shot been 3days and feel like got the flu face and body on fire and chills but no temp does this go awy or should i switch too diff test


----------



## jbird chris (May 28, 2011)

didnt kno how to start new post any1 give advice


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

mccfinfan said:


> Capt,
> 
> the guy I get it from said the same thing about prop, said it hurts like a bitch and you'll have a wad of peanut butter in your muscle.
> 
> ...


 

I'm not sure whether you mean you got test AND EQ, or you just got EQ. EQ (equipoise) alone is not a cycle, you need test in every cycle. You should probably avoid prop, you'd have to pin every other day and it hurts like hell. It'll probably interfere with your training and its just generally a pain. Go with testosterone enanthate or cypionate, they're almost identical. 500mg a week, split into two 250mg injections 3.5 days apart. 

It also sounds like you don't have a pct planned out, and aren't using an AI (aromatase inhibitor). You need to do some research in that department. Suffice to say they're both very very important. You shouldn't have even started a cycle without everything needed for pct in your posession. I'd avoid the sust for reasons already mentioned.


This part I'm not 100% sure on, but if you've got a fever from pinning sust, it sounds like an infection to me. I've heard of painful injections of sust (due to the short esters like prop most likely?) but fevers are not a common side effect as far as I know. If your temp is up and you feel sick I'd keep a damn close eye on those injections sites and watch out for any abscesses.


----------



## jbird chris (May 28, 2011)

no dont have a fever but my skin is hot to the touch feels like fever but when take my temp its norm been 4days since second shot and like twice day feel like that but can eat and everythng just feel shitty when wake up i us sus 250mgs twice a week and dbol 20mgs a day is it  sus flu does that shit go away when ur body adjustes not feeling bad now just got done workout


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

jbird chris said:


> no dont have a fever but my skin is hot to the touch feels like fever but when take my temp its norm been 4days since second shot and like twice day feel like that but can eat and everythng just feel shitty when wake up i us sus 250mgs twice a week and dbol 20mgs a day is it sus flu does that shit go away when ur body adjustes not feeling bad now just got done workout


 

Yeah the fever comment was directed to OP. I feel a little warm to the touch sometimes but it's usually in areas that I've worked out recently, I'm guessing just because of increased blood flow to the area. I don't know if that's the case for you though. 

I went through like two weeks of feeling kinda "blah" towards the beginning of my cycle, mostly just tired and lethargic, unmotivated etc. I honestly think it may have been because of the dbol, I've heard that's a side effect some guys experience. The strength gains were awesome though. I finished up the dbol and started feeling better within just a few days. Never really figured out if it was "test flu" or just the dbol. As far as I know sust doesn't cause a flu of its own, just test in general can cause that. No idea really what it is and I don't think there's any real concensus on it either. All I can say is make sure you're pinning properly, swabbing your vial and the site etc. Finish up the dbol and see if you start feeling better. If not you may just be having a reaction to a specific ester in the sust or the solvent/oil whatever.


----------



## jbird chris (May 28, 2011)

yeah sory didnt kno how make new post but thanks for replyin just really wanted some advice its my first time taking this stuff ive read of sus flu sounds like wat i could of had so far today doing good  4days after second shot do i need 500mgs a week of sus as a beginer or less


----------



## Justinbro (May 28, 2011)

As some of you know my experience with ugl Sustanon 300mg/ml I would just like to add the first thing missing here is EOD, every other day injections! Waiting 7 days and a low dose is just going to keep triggering Sust flu. Sust has Prop and Phelyprop which needs to be maintained EOD. Also doing .5ml EOD will lessen the pain some and using neosporin after injecting has helped me a lot. I also inject before bed so I'm not sitting on my ass and give it time to disperse in a still position and I alternate with thighs and shoulders too. This time around I added Proviron and Winstrol and have much less bloat and acne with crazy strength gains you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Digitalash (May 28, 2011)

jbird chris said:


> yeah sory didnt kno how make new post but thanks for replyin just really wanted some advice its my first time taking this stuff ive read of sus flu sounds like wat i could of had so far today doing good 4days after second shot do i need 500mgs a week of sus as a beginer or less


 

500mgs is a good dose, I'm guessing you could get away with a bit less since with the shorter esters it actually equals out to more test than say 500mg enanthate. I wouldn't really bother though if you have enough to run it all the way through. Like guy above said it might help to break up your dose more through the week, twice at least but three times a week would be even better. That way your blood levels will be more stable which should reduce some side effects, and the smaller dose should hurt less to pin.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 29, 2011)

I have to say I'm kind of shocked at this thread, you guys are very calm. Doesnt happen much when it comes to people talking about cycles without any info first. The two op's don't have nearly enough knowledge to be on cycle. This is not an insult guys just do some reading first. Read the stickies get your body and diet ready for a cycle first then decide if your ready. I havent even started my cycle and I've been on this forum for 2 months. Good luck to you both.


----------



## basmondo (Mar 6, 2013)

Did anyone solve the Test/Sus flue problem?!? 
I get it.. and it bloody sucks!! I get it from test sus tren!! maybe its the crap they put in it.. who knows!! I'm gonna try suspension and see if that works. Im fine with deca and boldanone but thats not a great cycle !!!! grrrr


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 6, 2013)

Use Test E or prop. And don't use deca it's hard to recover from. nolvadex for pct 20mg for 4-6 weeks.  YOu need to do more research before doing anyting else.


----------



## Inner Rage (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread is ridiculous!!! What happened to doing your homework before starting a cycle...It's not rocket science. Kind of stupid pumping shit into your body having no idea of the sides, whats needed for pct, dosage,etc.. just my 2 cents


----------



## basmondo (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread is called "Sustanon 250 Problems, Overall advice needed"  you can write but can you read? ^^  so if its not rocket science whats the answer brains? Just my 2 cent.. This is a big problem for people who get this.


----------



## Inner Rage (Mar 8, 2013)

I can read just fine pal!!! Read it and as I said.. Overall it sounds like he started a cycle without knowing a whole lot about it! Though I've never had the sus flu...it sounds like some nasty shit and the advice has been given on what to do. As for an answer from me...maybe you clowns shouldnt be using gear if you cant handle it! Discontinue and go natty!!


----------



## Inner Rage (Mar 8, 2013)

Look! I'm not doubting the op has a problem...thats obvious with all of the horrible symptoms he's having...It's gotta suck. My point is why not just discontinue and read up to know what your putting in your body and come up with a proper game plan for a cycle including pct.....learn about the different compounds and decide whether it's for you or not.  Everyone handles AAS a little differently IMO! I personally have a love/hate relationship with tren right now but the fact is I knew the possible sides going into it and have had to deal with it! If it's too much for me to handle I'd discontinue and rethink my game plan but until then...it is what it is! So as I said before, if your having harsh sides and can't handle it...don't do it! Obviously hes having an allergic reaction to the sust that's making him sick and miserable, so either he takes some benadryl and hopes it knocks it or he needs to discontinue and research other compounds to see if they might work better for him.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Mar 8, 2013)

I agree. Test-C at least twice a week. It will take a while for you to get the peak from the long esters but you wont have to pin as much. If you add Deca do twice the test to deca or else you will end up with the DECA DICK. If you dont know what that is its when your dick goes in its shell and hides from you and your girl. Almost the way a turtle does when he is scared. Just giving you a heads up. You could always do a d-bol kicker to help untill the test kicks in.





weldingman said:


> Guys read and study up on sust, THE SHIT SUX, short and long esters, who needs that , to many sides, flu, ripps muscles, running this product alone , Iv never gotten to much from it, human or ugl. Stick with test c or e wait on the c or e to kick in with the long estaers , if not take prop for a few weeks then hit the c or e, well worth the wait and more quality gains.


----------



## basmondo (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep im sure everyone who has had a bad reaction "cant handle it" to test has of course stopped. You do realise these threads are part of peoples reaseach!?!l trying different compounds chatting about them lol.. This Thread was was looking for the answer from someone who had gone though this problem not someone with no idea.. Why get involved if you haven't got a clue or ever gone through it? We can all offer a uneducated opinions on a subject but really life must be boring if you have to.. Just offering my 2cent. 
Allergic or bad reactions of medication/compounds = "cant handle it" doctors use that expression all the time not just lonley frustrated losers


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 9, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> WM is right, he hit the nail on the head.  You don't really want more than one ester of test working at the same time.  Those who "know", don't use sust unless it's in excess of 1mg/ew.
> 
> The only time we mix test is during the front or tail end of a cycle as we want our blood plasma levels to remain consistent the entire time.  As far as test C and test E go, get whatever is cheaper as they are both very similar and will yield the same results.  Good luck!
> 
> ...



LOL wut?

Those in the know take 400.

This post is ridiculous and pretty much the ultimate example of bro science.  Mixed Esther tests exist for a REASON.  Those in the know - know.


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2013)

Worst thread ever.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 9, 2013)

Christ I know..


----------

